# AUD/NZD chart?



## Hookah (11 October 2008)

Hi I am new to this forum, can someone please advise on a link on a good AUD/NZD chart.


----------



## sleepy (11 October 2008)

*Re: AUD/NZD*

Try this ....

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=1&from=AUD&to=NZD&submit=Convert

sleepy


----------



## Page (23 October 2008)

*Re: AUD/NZD*

http://www.cnbc.com/id/24419432 

check this out you would find 1 day, 1 week, 1 month or even 1 year chart...................


----------



## tayser (24 October 2008)

*Re: AUD/NZD*

get any MT4 demo and throw all your favourite pairs up on screen


----------



## michael_selway (27 October 2008)

Hookah said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, can someone please advise on a link on a good AUD/NZD chart.




Dude try thsi site, you can choose any combination you want 

http://www.chartflow.com/fx/charts.asp







thx

MS


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 November 2008)

The AUD has broken out against the NZD finally. There was an interesting setup forming in the past weeks.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 November 2008)

Does anyone contribute much trading time to the AUD/NZD pair?


----------



## BentRod (20 November 2008)

Snake,
         The spread on this pair is huge making it expensive to trade.

Most likely only long termers would trade it.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (20 November 2008)

BentRod said:


> Snake,
> The spread on this pair is huge making it expensive to trade.
> 
> Most likely only long termers would trade it.




Bentrod,

I understand fully which I why I was wondering what others traded.

I am only trading what is a good setup regardless of cost. As it is a longer term trade the cost was not an issue for me. 

Cheers..


----------



## BentRod (20 November 2008)

Snake,
         I agree. 

If position trading,  the spread is much less of an issue.

Good luck with the trade mate.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 December 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> The AUD has broken out against the NZD finally. There was an interesting setup forming in the past weeks.




Currently up about 580 pips.


----------



## BentRod (2 December 2008)

n1 Snake.

Hopefully a nice tight stop too.


----------



## tom_rhodes (9 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Does anyone contribute much trading time to the AUD/NZD pair?




hey... i trade this pair a fair bit. not too worried about the spread when it is in a nice range... however it just keeps breaking out at the moment. although there is still a nice range on the longer term charts. just waiting for the pair to sit in a tight range again.


----------



## white_goodman (9 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Does anyone contribute much trading time to the AUD/NZD pair?




its the only pair i trade atm... works well with current EA


----------

